# Bocote - Much to my surprise



## edicehouse

Back around Christmas I was in Woodcraft and they had the 15 pack pen blank sale, last year it was Cocobolo (I think).  This year it was Bocote and I figured $10 bucks for 15 oversized pen blanks, why not.  They seem to be ~1"x~1".  Well they somehow they slid under the seat of my truck and I forgot about them.  A little over a week ago I noticed them, and got an order for a church for 8 pens.  I figured that would be good, and the woman who ordered the pens really liked the look of a piece I cut and turned.

I was surprised how smooth you can easily get sanding to 600.  There is rich contrasting grain patterns.  This is one wood do not sleep on.  When sanding it is dusty (LOL).


----------



## MTViper

I love turning Bocote.  It was one of thee first exotic woods I tried and I keep it in stock now.  I got some end grain pen blanks and some birds-eye blanks a few years ago and I hoard them for special pens/people.  Love the way it smells when you turn it and the colors are amazing.  You're right about the sanding dust.


----------



## mmayo

Careful to try to look at the bocote you buy if possible. Most is great but some is boring.


----------



## sorcerertd

I do love working with Bocote.  It turns really well and, as you noted, polishes very well.  It's durable enough to leave unfinished, a little beeswax maybe.  The really interesting thing, though, is that it smells like pickles as you're cutting.


----------

